# A question about Zoloft



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

When I was first diagnosed as having IBS my doctor perscribed Paxil. It didn't work all that well for me. I have been taking Zoloft for almost 3 years now. At first it really seemed to help my IBS and the related anxiety. About 6 months ago I tried to wean myself off of it, which I know is not recommended, and I notice these really strange headaches. They felt like electricity was coursing through my body. I felt very jumpy. I am noticing them more and more lately even though I have been taking it as recommended. Lately it seems that it has lost its effectiveness. Has anyone noticed a tolerance to Zoloft? Has anyone noticed these strange headaches? Has anyone noticed an improved response to some other antidepressant/antianxiety drug?Thanks,Andy


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Nope, I've been on zoloft for about a year now but I haven't noticed any negative side affects.


----------



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## 22077 (Jul 10, 2005)

I have been taking Zoloft for many years now. I've tried to wean myself off several times but usually start again for various reasons. There is definitely a syndrome associated with trying to stop taking any of the SSRI's (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors). When they first were introduced patients were told they could stop "cold turkey" but now we know that's not true. There are actual symptoms associated with cessation of usage. I usually cut my pills in quarters and decrease very slowly or else I have headaches, nausea and anxiety. Hope this helps.


----------

